# want opinions on purchasing Incra for table saw and router table



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

I am contemplating buying an incra Jig for my table saw and for a Router table I am planning to make. does anybody have any information that would change my mind, I can only find good vibes which is making me think that this is the way to go.

I am looking at their table top for the router table and think I can make one just as good and cheaper from Melamine, if their instructions tell me the best position for the cut out and miter slot Does anyone know if their instructions would tell me that?


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have one each for my table saw and router table, I don't think you could do better for constant repeat-ability, for accuracy.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I also have one each for table saw and router table. Smitty is right accurate and repeatability of them is hard to beat.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Incra makes very good stuff, but honestly its strong suit
is precision repeatability, which isn't as necessary in furniture
and casework as you might think. There's the dovetail
method Incra excels at as well, but there are many ways
to make dovetails and also to join boxes, including rabbeted
half sliding dovetails which are very strong, not prone to 
chip-out, attractive, simple to make, and require nothing 
more than a basic router table and square fence which can 
be made for under $50.

The Incra table saw fence extends the table saw footprint
considerably and if you're shop is at all cramped you
may have to be careful that it doesn't tag you in the
groin.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I only have one on the table saw, I have my router table separate. The fence on the table saw took some getting use to, but I like it and the more I use it the more I like it. They have a router table jig, that I bought once when it was on sale and it works well also.

As for the questions you have, I can't answer but I have heard that they have a great customer service and I'm sure they can answer all your question and will be forth coming with information.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the Incra Ls Joinery System on my table saw and also mounted their router table in my saw. I have been very happy with the setup. Incra's customer service is fantastic.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in the process of designing my router table around the Incra LS25 Super System. I had some of the same questions you did and emailed Incra about them. You may find this helpful: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/60519#reply-831215

I'm designing my own top because I can't seem to stomach $200+ for a router top plus I want to make it look how I want and extend it a bit so the LS25 is not hanging off. Hope this helps.


----------

